# [SOLVED] Dead Space 2- Admin Rights



## Kyler Parson (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't install Dead Space 2 because it asks me to switch users in the admin account but I am the administrator of the computer!

How do I solve this idiotic problem ? I just get it and took 2 days to finish downloading (Not illegal version).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dead Space 2- Admin Rights*

Right click on the installer .exe and select run as administrator.


----------



## Kyler Parson (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Dead Space 2- Admin Rights*



wrench97 said:


> Right click on the installer .exe and select run as administrator.


Sorry, long time since then. Anyways, that didn't help but I found out I had TWO accounts, one was the account I used and the admin account... So I switched and deleted old account. :dance:


----------

